# New site member



## Suavecito (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi all, 
I am new to this site, I have 2 great cats that I am very proud of and glad that they picked me. Their names are Suavecito and Zeus. 

Suave was the first one, I found him online for free and he was even delivered to me. At 1.2 years old he is extremely intelligent and fits his name perfectly. He is a smaller cat and weighs in around 13 pounds and is an Orange Tabby with big golden eyes and very soft. He plays fetch, never uses his claws on me but is a very vicious hunter should any rodent enter the house. He likes to jump up and sit on my shoulders while I am feeding them. He wakes me up in the morning by putting his favorite play mouse on my pillow to throw down the hall so he can chase it and bring it back. If he is cold, he will crawl under the covers with me to get warm. 

Zeus is my newest kitty, he is only about 5 months old now, he looks like a marbled Bengal with huge paws and green eyes. He is black and silver and loves the water. He thinks I am his mom or something. Extremely loving and loves to be near me all the time. He likes to sleep on my pillow next to my head. He is very vocal all the time. Running down the hall way you will hear him making some kind of noise or growl. He is still very young but already as tall as Suavecito but actually longer. His paws are larger than Suave's so I predict he will be a larger cat. His coat is very smooth and shiny and the light glistens off his back. 

These are my boys and they picked me and it shows every day.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! Please post some pictures of your babies.


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Suavecito (Dec 15, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Welcome! Please post some pictures of your babies.


How do I post the pictures? I looked for the link to post them but I don't see one.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I went and found this for you, I hope it helps. I can't wait to see pics of Suavecito and Zeus.

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7780


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Can't wait to see pictures of your kitties!


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome. I love how the love of your kitties came shining through your post.


----------



## enelson96 (Dec 8, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## fuzzyfeathers (Dec 9, 2007)

welcome


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Your kitties sound so adorable! Welcome to the board & look forward to some pictures :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! Looking forward to seeing and hearing more about the boys


----------



## IsaacsMom (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm new too - welcome!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome...hope you enjoy your time here!


----------

